# The Serpent - BBC1



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Did anyone else watch it - never herd of him and his crimes, thought it was a superb series


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thoroughly enjoying it - still one episode to go so no spoilers please! 

Alan W


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Alan W said:


> Thoroughly enjoying it - still one episode to go so no spoilers please!
> 
> Alan W


I was tempted to Google it to find out what happened but resisted - all I will say is the last episode is definitely not to be missed


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Alan W said:


> Thoroughly enjoying it - still one episode to go so no spoilers please!
> 
> Alan W


It was professor plum with the lead pipe in the bedroom.....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

yes enjoyed it wont say anything


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

I also enjoyed this..although the backwards and forwards in time was a bit too much for me!


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

If you can find it, have a look at “Shadow of the Cobra”, a mini series based on the book “The Life and Crimes of Charles Sobrahj”... a better dramatisation IMO.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Last episode is excellent! I felt it could have been condensed into fewer episodes but still worth a watch.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I thought it was very dull, seemed so dragged out


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Just a reminder that the final episode is on at 9pm tonight. 

Alan W


----------

